# Early orchestral lieder



## SerbenthumInDerMusik (Nov 9, 2012)

Who started to write songs cycles for orchestral accompaniment, and what would you recommend of the early works (before Mahler)?

The earliest I know is Wesendonck lieder, but even it was originally for piano accompaniment.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hector Berlioz ~ Les nuits d'été
...is where to begin.

They are for voice and orchestra, are usually cited as the birth of 'the orchestral song cycle.' [composed / premiered in 1841, they predate the Wagner cycle.]

They are also rather perfect and exquisite


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Berlioz indeed, wonderful work.


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik (Nov 9, 2012)

Wonderful pieces. thank you very much. 

I registered just to ask this. Mods, you can erase my account now.


----------



## SerbenthumInDerMusik (Nov 9, 2012)

Berlioz didn't orchestrate all of them in 1841. Most of them were finished a little before Wesendonck.

But it sure took a long time for orchestral lieder to overtake simple piano & voice arrangement, almost 50 years.


----------

